# Where can I easily obtain film canisters



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys I need some film canisters for my vanzos so where can I easily obtain them


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Dendroboard.com - Sponsors

You can check the sponsor link. Many of the sponsors offer them.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

ebay .......


----------



## ssdart (Jun 4, 2011)

You could go to your local grocery store if they have an one hour photo ask them if they have any canister films. Most of the time they'll just give them for free. just make sure you wash and sanitize the canisters before use.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree with Ebay ...
U can buy them in bulk amounts for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

I have always gotten mine for free from local photo labs (CVS, Walmart etc..) They are getting harder to find since everyone has switched to digital photography, however photo labs still get them and most will save them for you to pick up if you ask.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I've asked a couple local photo labs and never had any luck finding black one or anything similar really. Online.... Glass box tropicals has them for a pretty good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Make friends at CVS, show them your frog pictures, give them your phone number etc. They recycle them for the vendors do not get any compensation for them, will give them away.


----------



## frog guy (Jan 8, 2013)

I would find something else to use because seriously who really uses film anymore, eventually they wont even exist.. I use small pill bottles but there has got to be other things out there.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

As mentioned in another post, if you has access to used Keurig or other brand coffee pods cut the liner out wash well. They come on black/white, etc.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

frog guy said:


> I would find something else to use because seriously who really uses film anymore, *eventually they wont even exist*.. I use small pill bottles but there has got to be other things out there.




That means get them while you still can


----------



## TerryO (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to chime in late but I have collected about 40 of them from Wallgreens. I just check at their photo lab from time to time as they dont always have them available.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

TerryO said:


> Sorry to chime in late but I have collected about 40 of them from Wallgreens. I just check at their photo lab from time to time as they don't always have them available.


Agreed. Try Wallgreens. Try CVS. Try any location with a "photo lab"! They all just throw them away, and they would probably prefer to be "GREEN" and recycle the plastic!


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

Costco!........


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure CVS doesn't process their own film. They send it out for development. Which means they won't have any on hand. I have three wall greens close to me and I have them all saving them. I have close to 1000 at the moment if you cant find what you need shoot me a pm and I can get some sent out. I only have 70 or so with suctions cups. The rest are just the can and lid.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Walmart gave them to me.

Another option is medicine bottles. I rinse out my ritalin, and ambien bottles and use those. Just installed several in the background of the 30gal storm viv coming up, if I ever get the 133 mode led controller working with the led strip. I think it doesn't work with this cheap strip and I need a 6803 strip to work with it. So since that has to go under the false bottom to illuminate the stream and pools I'm stuck till I get it, unless my controller is just broken since that cheap led strip works fine with the cheap led controller that came with it. 

K, tangent over


----------

